# Silicone caulking disaster!



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Boy, you're in deep trouble on this one. The problem is that most of the time to remove silicone you need a sharp tool, a razor blade scraper, etc. to really get it all off. In your case, anything sharp is liable to scratch the tub and the surround. And, using any type of chemical remover is gonna mar the finish on your tub. I would suggest trying a PLASTIC scraper......they are cheap and found in any hardware store. Use the edge of the scraper to lift the silicone. If it were hardened you could almost peel it out, but, I don't think you will be so lucky with fresh silicone. Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have been there ..lol. I made a big mess. And it stunk pretty bad.


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

big juicy01 said:


> I have been there ..lol. I made a big mess. And it stunk pretty bad.



So what did you do?


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

We ended up replacing the tub and shower surround. The tub cracked before I got around to fooling with it. My suggestion would be to take a box cutter and 5 in 1 to get in there and dig it out.


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

big juicy01 said:


> We ended up replacing the tub and shower surround. The tub cracked before I got around to fooling with it. My suggestion would be to take a box cutter and 5 in 1 to get in there and dig it out.



5 and 1?


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

You can find them at Walmart or Lowes in the paint dept. I think 6in1 are more common now. You could just try taking a box cutter if it is fully dry. Cutting a piece and peeling it off. Either way its not gonna be easy.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Try McKanica® Silicone Caulk Remover Gel and or Mostenbocker's® Silicone Latex Caulk & Foam Sealant Remover. Both are usually avaiable at Ace Harware. Ace also stocks various types of plastic caulk removal tools. A plastic putty knife may also be a good tool to use.

Ready made tub and sink putty strips are available. These help you achieve a neat finish. There are also some latex based caulks availble for tubs.

The big box stores should also have these products.

Good luck.


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

sore thumb said:


> Try McKanica® Silicone Caulk Remover Gel and or Mostenbocker's® Silicone Latex Caulk & Foam Sealant Remover. Both are usually avaiable at Ace Harware. Ace also stocks various types of plastic caulk removal tools. A plastic putty knife may also be a good tool to use.
> 
> Ready made tub and sink putty strips are available. These help you achieve a neat finish. There are also some latex based caulks availble for tubs.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ill probably try one of those, if I can find them.


----------

